# jet jon spec comparison/ who dunnit



## scubapro820 (Jan 9, 2013)

I was wondering how many people on this site have made a jet ski boat /jet jon etc and what kind of crazy stuff they have used their boat for as well as a list of specs. top speed, est hp, boat length, weight, manufacture of engine/pump,etc . I for example have a v hull 115-125 hp arctic cat tigershark 1000 by suzuki yamaha pump from a 98 yamah gp 800 do 42mph 13'6'' long cab over hull design . est range 65miles 12 gallons 92grade fuel. approx 600 lbs next is psg-1 LOL


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine is a 1997 Duracraft 1648 SV, with a 160 HP Yamaha FXHO/MR-1 four-stroke engine, currently with 208 hours. Original configuration was with an Actic Cat/Tigershark 1000 cc engine. Utilizes a 1998 Yamaha XL1200W pump (155mm)

Top speed is about 45 MPH, fuel consumption is about 3 GPH, or 5MPG, for average cruising speed. It needs 8 inches of water for static flow, and 4 inches to cross when on plane. Fuel capacity is 22 gallons, cruise range (conservatively) is about 80 miles.

My boat has been on every stretch of river in northeast South Carolina, from Cheraw to Cape Romain and Bulls Bay, to Cherry Grove, the Black River, the Little Pee Dee, the Great Pee Dee, The North and South Santee, the Waccamaw, and the Sampit Rivers. 

In other words, I've taken it more places than I've ever taken every boat I've ever owned, combined. And I've had more fun with this boat than with any boat I've ever owned, including the little 14 foot Sea Doo Speedster with twin engines.


----------



## Roost (Jan 11, 2013)

PGS-1 I currently run a 1760 duracraft. Sweet rigs. Do you have pictures of you boat somewhere on here? I want to check it out. Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Click the "aluma Jet' link at the bottom of my comment. Lots of pics, from start to finish.


----------



## Roost (Jan 12, 2013)

PSG-1 said:


> Click the "aluma Jet' link at the bottom of my comment. Lots of pics, from start to finish.


Ahh yes, you know how men are when it comes to looking for things lol. What an awesome build!!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jan 22, 2013)

A couple have done it, some succeed, some disappear. #-o


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ranchero50 said:


> A couple have done it, some succeed, some disappear. #-o



There's 4 people that I know of on this site. You, me, scubapro, and painlesstom. 

I've seen a few on youtube, as well. Some of them weren't even aluminum hulls, they were done with fiberglass hulls, and even one with a custom built wood hull, it looked like a really nice boat (probably heavy, though) I've seen some that looked professional, and a few that were not so professional, quickly cobbled together, but still functional.

That's the thing, anybody can get lucky and build a boat that will run at least one time. Hell, mythbusters made a boat out of duct tape, and another one out of frozen paper, they both ran one time, too! 

But building a boat that is durable, reliable, and will be functional for many years of useful enjoyment, is another story.

The 4 jet john builds I have seen on this site are most definitely what I would call professional, in that a lot of thought and planning, and time, went into the builds, they weren't just slapped together in a weekend.

It's too bad the 4 of us are spread out all over the country. If we were in the same area, and could pool our knowledge and resources together, I guarantee we could build some awesome boats. 8)


----------



## Imgoodatwhatido (Jan 26, 2013)

I DID IT!


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Correction, make that FIVE of us who have built jetboats! I knew I was forgetting someone. Sorry 'bout that! #-o


----------



## scubapro820 (Jan 27, 2013)

All winter I've been thinking of ways to make my boat faster lighter stronger more spacious and all around better anyone have any big ideas for theirs ?


----------



## Imgoodatwhatido (Jan 27, 2013)

my big idea was to sale and buy a bigger boat and engine lol


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 28, 2013)

scubapro820 said:


> All winter I've been thinking of ways to make my boat faster lighter stronger more spacious and all around better anyone have any big ideas for theirs ?




Trying to make a boat lighter, yet stronger, is a hard feat to accomplish. 

I'm kinda at a loss for ideas on that. :?


----------



## scubapro820 (Jan 28, 2013)

The hull re enforcements added cannot weigh more the other things you lighten LOL


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jan 28, 2013)

Get rid of any wood you have, build a lightweight truss frame for your decking and use 16 or 18ga metal for the skin. My boat is 40" longer with 70 more hp while weighing @400 lbs less than when I bought it as a 9.9hp 1448 with wonderful water logged 3/4" plywood everywhere.


----------

